# Age to spay.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have an appoitment on tuesday to spay my 6 month old lab, but have been hearing that it is not a good idea to spay her that early because it can cause developmental issues with them. Any feedback or info on this?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I prefer to see a female go through at least one heat cycle before spaying. That way they have the cycle of hormones to develop physically and mentally.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Chaws said:


> I prefer to see a female go through at least one heat cycle before spaying. That way they have the cycle of hormones to develop physically and mentally.


Thats right on the money....


----------

